

There's a Lot More to Hash Functions Than They Teach You in School - llimllib
http://sayspy.blogspot.com/2008/02/there-is-lot-more-to-hash-functions.html

======
bdfh42
Going back 30 working years (and some of use do), writing your own hash
routines was a standard lesson for programmers. Nowadays it is something of a
lost art - I am glad to see the pressures of modern large scale systems have
revived interest in this area among more than just those responsible for
creating runtime frameworks.

------
xirium
From the article: "It seems the three popular hash functions these days is the
Jenkins, FNV, and Hsieh hash functions."

FNV is popular in banking applications.

From the article: "'we read Knuth so you don't have to'"

People working in languages with good hash functions can achieve small
miracles while in ignorance.

